# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Door gemaakte Myelitus transversa/ruggenmergontsteking

## Marina37

Ik ben zojuist lid geworden.
20 jaar geleden heb ik een ruggenmergontsteking (waarschijnlijkheidsdiagnose) doorgemaakt.
Het schijnt zelden voor te komen. Wie heeft er ervaring mee?

Marina

----------

